# Any reviews of Asus S56 ultrabook?



## birkhalsa (Oct 22, 2012)

My first post on TDF so a warm hello to the fellow members and thanks to the moderators. 

I am planing to buy a laptop since the current has already been in use for the past 5 years now. Samsung 550p5c looks a good option and so does Asus S56 ultrabook. Have read a lot about the Samsung one, but if anyone has seen or used the Asus ultrabook, will appreciate if you can share your views. 

Regards.


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 22, 2012)

birkhalsa said:


> My first post on TDF so a warm hello to the fellow members and thanks to the moderators.
> 
> I am planing to buy a laptop since the current has already been in use for the past 5 years now. Samsung 550p5c looks a good option and so does Asus S56 ultrabook. Have read a lot about the Samsung one, but if anyone has seen or used the Asus ultrabook, will appreciate if you can share your views.
> 
> Regards.



I too have been seeking reviews but dont think anyone in TDF has any idea about them. I saw the machines this weekend at Nehru Place and loved the build quality


----------



## birkhalsa (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks sir, let's hope some senior members post their views on it...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 22, 2012)

What config are you getting of S56, and at what price?


----------



## rishabh_101 (Oct 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> What config are you getting of S56, and at what price?



Hey I am planning to buy this laptop here in Indore. Is anyone else interested? so that we can get group discounts.

In BTW here in indore price (approx) is around 43K for Core i3 (3rd Gen) + 500 GB  and 49K for Core i5  (3rd Gen) + 750GB.


Regards
Rishabh


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2012)

rishabh_101 said:


> Hey I am planning to buy this laptop here in Indore. Is anyone else interested? so that we can get group discounts.
> 
> In BTW here in indore price (approx) is around 43K for Core i3 (3rd Gen) + 500 GB  and 49K for Core i5  (3rd Gen) + 750GB.
> 
> ...



Don't you think its too costly for the config offered ? I5-3317U is even slower than i3-2310M.

Instead have a look over this *ProBook 4540s*. Much better config with same weight (2.3kg) and approx same dimensions > 375*256*28 (HP) Vs 380*266*21 (Asus). The built of this ProBook is just superb. (Anodized Aluminum).


----------



## birkhalsa (Oct 26, 2012)

rishabh_101 said:


> Hey I am planning to buy this laptop here in Indore. Is anyone else interested? so that we can get group discounts.
> 
> In BTW here in indore price (approx) is around 43K for Core i3 (3rd Gen) + 500 GB  and 49K for Core i5  (3rd Gen) + 750GB.
> 
> ...



Rishabh, i5 version is available in Delhi for 46k. Try to bargain to get the best price in Indore...


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 27, 2012)

rishabh_101 said:


> Hey I am planning to buy this laptop here in Indore. Is anyone else interested? so that we can get group discounts.
> 
> In BTW here in indore price (approx) is around 43K for Core i3 (3rd Gen) + 500 GB  and 49K for Core i5  (3rd Gen) + 750GB.
> 
> ...



Last i checked in Nehru Place, the i3 was for 42.5k, and the i5 was for 46.5k


----------



## rishabh_101 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys for your insights 

@birkhalsa  @achyutaghosh: I will try to get best holy crap price out of these people 

@dashing.sujay: Thanks for the advice. Actually I had pretty bad experience with HP (hardware). In fact when I was browsing through net I found many people still complaining about hardware issues with HP so this time around I have decided to not to go for it. 

@Everyone: Keep this forum updated regarding Asus S56 or any other ultrabook.

Thanks and Regards
Rishabh


----------



## rishabh_101 (Oct 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Don't you think its too costly for the config offered ? I5-3317U is even slower than i3-2310M.
> 
> Instead have a look over this *ProBook 4540s*. Much better config with same weight (2.3kg) and approx same dimensions > 375*256*28 (HP) Vs 380*266*21 (Asus). The built of this ProBook is just superb. (Anodized Aluminum).



Hello,

I have saw Hp 4540, it lacks two things which I require:

1) SSD: My friend is having lenovo u410 which has 24 Gb SSD and I must say experience of it is just unbelievable. One fine example is 'Sleep mode' -> 'Complete working condition' in just 2 secs  that to with windows 7 (Win 8 claims to reduce this time to 1 sec).

2) Windows: I am looking forward for windows 8 and this laptop comes with free DOS which means I will have to buy original licence of windows 8. Other laptops which comes with windows 7 home basic  are directly getting update for Windows 8 pro @ INR 699 (limited period offer).


Regards
Rishabh


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 29, 2012)

rishabh_101 said:


> Thanks a lot guys for your insights
> 
> @birkhalsa  @achyutaghosh: I will try to get best holy crap price out of these people
> 
> ...



thanks, do post a review of the machine once you buy- hardly any information available online about it


----------



## rishabh_101 (Nov 3, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> thanks, do post a review of the machine once you buy- hardly any information available online about it




Here are two reviews which I found:

love-battery: Newest ASUS S56C S56CA S56CM Ultrabook review

Review Ultrabook Asus S56CA-XX015D | Gadget Review

I myself  went to the shop and saw this model. I must say it looks beautiful and has solid build. Chiclet Keyboard is just mind blowing. All the jacks and ports were very aesthetically put on the chassis. Moreover since weight was evenly distributed I didn't find it bulky. I think it was as good as lenovo U410.

As far as pricing goes I am quoted 42.5 for Core i3 + 500GB and 46.5 for Corei5 + 750 GB variant (without negotiation). I am getting standard accessories like Bag, Mouse, anti-glare screen, cleaning kit, keyboard cover etc. free with the purchase. Planning to buy it on Monday wish me luck.

I think anyone who is planning to buy an ultrabook should definitely give this machine a serious thought.



Rishabh


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 5, 2012)

rishabh_101 said:


> Here are two reviews which I found:
> 
> love-battery: Newest ASUS S56C S56CA S56CM Ultrabook review
> 
> ...



Ya same here, i think this is the best VFM ultrabook in the market currently


----------



## rishabh_101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Kindly continue discussion here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/166210-asus-s56ca-s56-lenovo-u410-discussion-thread.html


----------

